# Here is the real agenda the HBA is working toward



## forensics (Feb 4, 2012)

The attachment I have posted below is the position the regulatory agency in South Carolina has taken concerning the Licensing and regulation of all residential building! (See the introduction and then page 8 of the report to the Govenor)

The SC HBA spent their sprinkler savings to purchase the the Govenor and the head of the SC Licensing, Labor, and Regulation and now they are really feeling their Cheerios!

This effectively would end residential licensing and inspection in South Carolina and transfer all installation and inspection to the HBA.

I am sure we really don't need licensed builders or inspections because that would push so many potential home buyers out of the market!!!!

All I can say is SHEESH!!!  

http://www.scstatehouse.gov/CommitteeInfo/SenateLCI/2011-12-19%202012%20Regulatory%20Report.pdf


----------



## forensics (Feb 4, 2012)

What amazes me is the agency has grossly failed the people of SC so they roll over and give up !

This would impact SC Building Departments by reducing the inspections down to commercial only or about an 80% degrease in inspectors!


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2012)

*"Consumers who feel safe dealing with a regulated industry are lulled into a false sense of security by the appearance of regulation, without regard to the effectiveness of the regulatory scheme."*

*"Many regulatory schemes simply make more sense on paper than practice. Experience shows that regulations governing industries like residential building can fall woefully short of aiding consumers presented with practical problems."*

*"As in many regulated professions, victims are lulled into a false sense of security by assurances that their builder is “licensed and bonded.” Consumers rarely appreciate how little licensed and bonded really means."*

Welcome to OZ.  It is hard to argue against the truth.  What's worse is that much of the public thinks that a building department is populated by all knowing experts that will ensure a favorable outcome.

Shirley doing nothing, is not the answer.  The bandits would take over in no time.  Unseen in the words handed down in the report is the righteous builder.

My approach would be to protect and promote the righteous builder and castrate the bandits.  See to it that the righteous builders succeed and the bandits dry up and blow away, or sit in your jail.  If the CSLB had balls, life would improve for more than just me.

Why do we tolerate a licensed contractor that generates voluminous violations on every project?   There needs to be a data base where jurisdictions log violations.  A state wide effort that simply has the contractors identification and every violation he has ever received.  I could have fun with that.  I could tell a hapless contractor that he's been told to provide two ground rods 29 times in the last four years and if it happens again, well then it's castration time.  That's the CSLB getting balls and hanging them from lamp posts for all to see.

A dwelling is the largest purchase of a lifetime.  Why do we have a paper tiger watching the wolf at our door?


----------



## incognito (Feb 5, 2012)

Attempts to over-regulate are bound to result in those being regulated to push back. No sympathy from me.


----------



## DRP (Feb 5, 2012)

The HBA has pushed for the repeal of licensing and regulation for barbers, realtors, marketers of timeshares, foresters, geologists, ecologists, soil scientists, gas dealers and auctioneers because someone wanted them to install sprinklers? Really?

Sounds more like a leaky teabag. Does anyone have links to what is really going on here?

Although it would likely be repealed I do agree that we should be degreasing inspectors, someone could slip and fall.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a modern myth of the pristine nature of "free marketism".  It says that unfettered business will always act in the interest of society at large.  It simply is not so.

When the banks were cut loose by the repeal of Glass-Steagal, they created the mountain of imaginary assets that resulted in the building boom bubble and its subsequent collapse, from which we have yet to rise in recovery.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

"I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had nowhere else to go. My own wisdom, and that of all about me, seemed insufficient for the day."

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 6, 2012)

jim baird said:
			
		

> There is a modern myth of the pristine nature of "free marketism". It says that unfettered business will always act in the interest of society at large. It simply is not so.When the banks were cut loose by the repeal of Glass-Steagal, they created the mountain of imaginary assets that resulted in the building boom bubble and its subsequent collapse, from which we have yet to rise in recovery.


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/wallstreet/weill/demise.html

Just another example of why the FED should be abolished

The article and timelines are interseting. Interpretations by the FED relaxed the law so much it was almost useless and allowed the demise. Finally it was repealed to benefit one merger


----------



## forensics (Feb 12, 2012)

incognito said:
			
		

> Attempts to over-regulate are bound to result in those being regulated to push back. No sympathy from me.


It would greatly benefit the village idiot not to speak on every subject in that he may conceal his foolishness and maybe fain at least normal intelligence for a few minutes more !

Sheesh !!


----------



## forensics (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL Darn them GREASY inspectors


----------



## imhotep (Feb 12, 2012)

forensics said:
			
		

> It would greatly benefit the village idiot not to speak on every subject in that he may conceal his foolishness and maybe fain at least normal intelligence for a few minutes more !   Sheesh !!


"...conceal his foolishness and maybe fain (sic) at least normal intelligence...".  Really?  That's funny.

Regulatory over-reaching does cause push back.  So what?  Sheesh.  No reason to disparage a person for stating a simple fact.


----------

